# when can we trade brad miller?



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

:curse: 

and we need some damn shooters for gods sake

brad miller is just not cut out for the nba... hes just benefiting from being a 7 footer who developed a shot... he cant move, rebound, defend, jump, or anything else you wanna name that deals with BASIC basketball fundamentals... if we ever wanna accomplish anything in the next coming years we will not be able to do it with brad on the team... unless we get the shot blocking/rebounding C/PF we so desperately need... the only thing is i dont think we can afford both brad and that shotblocking C/PF that we need so i'd say that brads expendable.... trade him for a C/PF whos gonna defend and rebound and get a shooter along with it... our style that we run now is not gonna get us anywhere cause we have no big men.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

miller is a top 5 center in the west.

shut up...


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

please put "center" in perspective for me cause i dont see brad as a center...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, uh, Brad is actually pretty good! 

I do think Brad needs help and we need a shotblocker next to him. Kenny is great but he just doesn't help Brad inside enough.

Brad doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> :curse:
> 
> and we need some damn shooters for gods sake
> 
> brad miller is just not cut out for the nba... hes just benefiting from being a 7 footer who developed a shot... he cant move, rebound, defend, jump, or anything else you wanna name that deals with BASIC basketball fundamentals... if we ever wanna accomplish anything in the next coming years we will not be able to do it with brad on the team... unless we get the shot blocking/rebounding C/PF we so desperately need... the only thing is i dont think we can afford both brad and that shotblocking C/PF that we need so i'd say that brads expendable.... trade him for a C/PF whos gonna defend and rebound and get a shooter along with it... our style that we run now is not gonna get us anywhere cause we have no big men.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: WHAT THE...


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

Hey listen if you guys are tired of Miller, the Lakers would gladly take him off your hands.....I mean I am a Laker fan but.......Miller's pretty damn good (give credit where credit is due)......12 points, 10 rebounds and 5 assists........Yeah, he's not a true center....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

of course he's good! that's why i laughed at the original post!


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

Miller is not going anywhere. He is good center regardless of what you think. The only thing that is needed is a PF that can compliment Brad's style of play with shot blocking and defense in the post. BRAD STAYS IN SAC!!


----------



## chris_xx (Feb 20, 2006)

Wut the hell?!!! Brad aint goin nowhere! Brad got game.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

squall8046 said:


> Miller is not going anywhere. He is good center regardless of what you think. The only thing that is needed is a PF that can compliment Brad's style of play with shot blocking and defense in the post. BRAD STAYS IS SAC!!



Totally agree. We need some dude in the paint to protect the rim. Man, I hope Shelden Williams falls to us!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

As long as Adleman in around, Miller will stay, and that's pretty much all there is to it. And that's the way it should be.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

Brad no go no where. Brad good player. Brad can play basketball. Brad can pass the ball. Me doing caveman talk so sac23king understand me. Ya.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ya, ron ron and bibby need to go to...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brad's a point center, hard to come by.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Brad Miller althought i hate him 


hahaha


is actually pretty good, he never seems to miss when he plays the Clips or Lakers


and he rebounds the ball well too, and yea id say he is a pretty good Center...


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

wow ya'll are taking what i say way too serious... do you guys like brad the player or brad the person? i think you like brad the person as i do too and thats whats making you react how you are.. look at it from a basketball perspective... we run our offense through him... hes not chris webber... hes not vlade divac.... and that interior defense he displayed against kwame brown was pathetic... i mean i dont even think david copperfield could've made kwame look that good... i can count a handful of games where because we let him control the offense(especially at the end of games) and he repeatidly turned the ball over down the stretch because of the defensive pressure he was recieving... he couldnt handle it... a couple games that come to mind are the houston collapse earlier in the year and i think it also happened against the lakers and mavs... and you must also look at what i was saying... i know i said trade him but i also did say i would like to keep him if we can find that inside presence to compliment his game...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> wow ya'll are taking what i say way too serious... do you guys like brad the player or brad the person? i think you like brad the person as i do too and thats whats making you react how you are.. look at it from a basketball perspective... we run our offense through him... hes not chris webber... hes not vlade divac.... and that interior defense he displayed against kwame brown was pathetic... i mean i dont even think david copperfield could've made kwame look that good... i can count a handful of games where because we let him control the offense(especially at the end of games) and he repeatidly turned the ball over down the stretch because of the defensive pressure he was recieving... he couldnt handle it... a couple games that come to mind are the houston collapse earlier in the year and i think it also happened against the lakers and mavs... and you must also look at what i was saying... i know i said trade him but i also did say i would like to keep him if we can find that inside presence to compliment his game...


complete idiot...

a bad game against the lakers and u want his head...

btw, u remember who hit that 3 at the end against LA last time???


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Brad's a point center, hard to come by.


True indeed. With Bogut playing the 4, Brad Miller is the only point center that you can build an offense around. And his passing has rubbed off to Kenny Thomas. He's a keeper.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> complete idiot...
> 
> a bad game against the lakers and u want his head...
> 
> btw, u remember who hit that 3 at the end against LA last time???


complete idiot, huh? so whats the excuse this time for another bad game by brad?? huh?? he got dominated again inside by the jazz... oh and watch what u call me... just cause u spend like ur whole life on a message board doesnt give u the right to call me an idiot.. what, just cause your on this site 24/7 means u know more about the kings and whats needed for them to succeed more than me?? please homeboy u better check yourself.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd give up just about anything from the wolves to team him inside with KG.
he does seem to be struggling as of late on the kings and with the shortage of centers in the league you guys could probably big up some real value for him.
see how he and the team does in the playoffs i spose, and go from there


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> wow ya'll are taking what i say way too serious... do you guys like brad the player or brad the person? i think you like brad the person as i do too and thats whats making you react how you are.. look at it from a basketball perspective... we run our offense through him... hes not chris webber... hes not vlade divac.... and that interior defense he displayed against kwame brown was pathetic... i mean i dont even think david copperfield could've made kwame look that good... i can count a handful of games where because we let him control the offense(especially at the end of games) and he repeatidly turned the ball over down the stretch because of the defensive pressure he was recieving... he couldnt handle it... a couple games that come to mind are the houston collapse earlier in the year and i think it also happened against the lakers and mavs... and you must also look at what i was saying... i know i said trade him but i also did say i would like to keep him if we can find that inside presence to compliment his game...


please tell me ur joking


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> please tell me ur joking


we got killed on the boards again against the warriors AND it also happened at the worst possible time too(end of the game) and i blame brad for that, so no i wouldnt say i was joking


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

IMO Brad is one of the best and more skilled center in NBA.

In my "NBA dream team" I would have him just behind Stoudemire at 5.

The Kings need just a good PF.


----------



## beemerr23 (Feb 5, 2006)

You guys are ****ing retarded, everything sac23kings is saying is exactly right, you just hate to admit it. He's horribly unathletic, and we lack a presence down low. He's a 7'0 jumpshooter, and doesn't even jump. We have no one who can block shots, no one. What we need to do for next season is pursue a center who is actually athletic, can give us boards, be a presence down low, and block shots. Simply put, you won't cut it in the NBA when you have a 7 footer who stands at the top of the key taking 20 foot jumpers all day, providing no rebounding, defense, or atheleticism down low.

Next.

There's also a reason Garnett, Foyle, B Thomas (from Wiz) and other guys all reached career high's in the post, and Kirilenko got 10 blocks idiots.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

beemerr23 said:


> You guys are ****ing retarded, everything sac23kings is saying is exactly right, you just hate to admit it. He's horribly unathletic, and we lack a presence down low. He's a 7'0 jumpshooter, and doesn't even jump. We have no one who can block shots, no one. What we need to do for next season is pursue a center who is actually athletic, can give us boards, be a presence down low, and block shots. Simply put, you won't cut it in the NBA when you have a 7 footer who stands at the top of the key taking 20 foot jumpers all day, providing no rebounding, defense, or atheleticism down low.
> 
> Next.
> 
> There's also a reason Garnett, Foyle, B Thomas (from Wiz) and other guys all reached career high's in the post, and Kirilenko got 10 blocks idiots.


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

beemerr23 said:


> You guys are ****ing retarded, everything sac23kings is saying is exactly right, you just hate to admit it. He's horribly unathletic, and we lack a presence down low. He's a 7'0 jumpshooter, and doesn't even jump. We have no one who can block shots, no one. What we need to do for next season is pursue a center who is actually athletic, can give us boards, be a presence down low, and block shots. Simply put, you won't cut it in the NBA when you have a 7 footer who stands at the top of the key taking 20 foot jumpers all day, providing no rebounding, defense, or atheleticism down low.
> 
> Next.
> 
> There's also a reason Garnett, Foyle, B Thomas (from Wiz) and other guys all reached career high's in the post, and Kirilenko got 10 blocks idiots.


:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

beemerr23 said:


> You guys are ****ing retarded, everything sac23kings is saying is exactly right, you just hate to admit it. He's horribly unathletic, and we lack a presence down low. He's a 7'0 jumpshooter, and doesn't even jump. We have no one who can block shots, no one. What we need to do for next season is pursue a center who is actually athletic, can give us boards, be a presence down low, and block shots. Simply put, you won't cut it in the NBA when you have a 7 footer who stands at the top of the key taking 20 foot jumpers all day, providing no rebounding, defense, or atheleticism down low.
> 
> Next.
> 
> There's also a reason Garnett, Foyle, B Thomas (from Wiz) and other guys all reached career high's in the post, and Kirilenko got 10 blocks idiots.


Learn how to make your points without calling people names. Those playground tactics won't get you far on these boards.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Learn how to make your points without calling people names. Those playground tactics won't get you far on these boards.



Ahh. Don't get on him too hard halfbreed. His first pube came in the other day and he is a little overexcited.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we will trade rasho or nazr for miller :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ah NO! I'd puke if Rasho was a king or celtic or sun


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> we will trade rasho or nazr for miller :biggrin:



HAHAHAHA EVEN I WOULDNT DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## beemerr23 (Feb 5, 2006)

KingByDefault said:


> Ahh. Don't get on him too hard halfbreed. His first pube came in the other day and he is a little overexcited.


 Hate me because I'm right


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> complete idiot, huh? so whats the excuse this time for another bad game by brad?? huh?? he got dominated again inside by the jazz... oh and watch what u call me... just cause u spend like ur whole life on a message board doesnt give u the right to call me an idiot.. what, just cause your on this site 24/7 means u know more about the kings and whats needed for them to succeed more than me?? please homeboy u better check yourself.


:rofl:

i HARDLY spend time on this place, lol! thats all u got?????

i know more about the kings and whats needed for them to succeed because i live in sac and go to about 10-20 games a year.

check yourself homeboy...:rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

beemerr23 said:


> Hate me because I'm right


oh yeah :dead:


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

This is hilarious, how else without Miller wil you guys be able to run the princeton as well as you do? Getting rid of him means getitng rid of Adelmen and getting a new system becasue without brad you renowed princeton offense is nothing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yo we're not all hating on Miller, just the idiots


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Miller just needs a rebounding, defensive, interior scoring presence next to him. Greg Oden.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a Suns fan but how on EARTH can any Sacto fan hate on Brad Miller????? He's one of the 10-15 smartest players in the NBA. Brad Miller is gold for the Kings. Gees, some people!

Peace, Mike


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

repped ^


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> I'm a Suns fan but how on EARTH can any Sacto fan hate on Brad Miller????? He's one of the 10-15 smartest players in the NBA. Brad Miller is gold for the Kings. Gees, some people!
> 
> Peace, Mike



nice rebounding effort by brad yesterday, huh?  

it aint about smarts all the time... sometimes it comes down to toughness and grit... guy doesnt have it... never has, never will... i'd rather have chris kaman right now over brad... he plays hard and tough, bust most of all he plays AROUND THE F***EN BASKET!!!! FOR GODS SAKE. 

i'm so fed up with this princeton offense nonsense.. we dont have the players for it anymore... it went out the window when vlade left to the fakers and webb was traded... i say build around bibby and artest and trade whoever the hell else you want and make this team stronger in the interior and get some spot up shooters to spread the floor like the spurs did to us and absolutely humiliated us last night.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Tyrus Thomas


Greg Oden


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, as a pacer fan i would be more than willing to trade pollard in a sign and trade plus tinsley and cash to match the contracts to get brad back. he and jermaine worked pretty well together. yeh brad can't block many shots but, you can always have a decent p.f. do that stuff. go ahead those who want him gone- i would be happy to have him back with the pacers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

5 rebounds in 2 games.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Artestify! said:


> 5 rebounds in 2 games.



thank you...

not only that, how many layups did he give up to the spurs? yeah yeah i know our guards were letting them penetrate, yada yada yada, but he didnt even make an ATTEMPT to block the shots or foul the penetrater... thank god adelman took him out in favor of SAR or we wouldve been destroyed last night... i sense the end of brad miller in sacto... great guy, gonna hate to see him go, but defense and effort win championships, and he carries neither of them.

oh and one more thing, **** barry!


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> thank you...
> 
> not only that, how many layups did he give up to the spurs? yeah yeah i know our guards were letting them penetrate, yada yada yada, but he didnt even make an ATTEMPT to block the shots or foul the penetrater... thank god adelman took him out in favor of SAR or we wouldve been destroyed last night... i sense the end of brad miller in sacto... great guy, gonna hate to see him go, but defense and effort win championships, and he carries neither of them.
> 
> oh and one more thing, **** barry!



Actually our gaurds are doing what they are supposed to do. They are leading there man to the basket in the direction they choose. Only problem is that it doesn't matter what direction they come from. Brad ain't stopping ****!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

You guys don't know how to appreciate anything, if we traded Brad we would have a big void at center like so many other (failed) teams. So he is having a bad series so far, it seems to be that Bibby and Artest and everyone besides Martin, Shareef, and Bonzi are having a bad series. I wonder why? Oh yeah, because the Spurs are the defending champs, and our offense has worked for about 25% of the minutes played. Eventually Brad will be back hitting cutters and dropping midrange jumpers and you'll all realize how wrong you were. 

But if you really want a shotblocking and rebounding center for him, i sure we could work something out with the Mavs for Diop...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artestify! said:


> 5 rebounds in 2 games.


14 Rebounds in 5 games.

What could they possibly get for him? Would the Bulls be willing to give up their high draft pick (from the Knicks) for Miller? Maybe then they could grab an athletic big like Aldridge or Thomas.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

doubtful. We might get Sheldon Williams but Thomas/Aldridge is unlikely


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> doubtful. We might get Sheldon Williams but Thomas/Aldridge is unlikely



I'd be down for that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> thank you...
> 
> not only that, how many layups did he give up to the spurs? yeah yeah i know our guards were letting them penetrate, yada yada yada, but he didnt even make an ATTEMPT to block the shots or foul the penetrater... thank god adelman took him out in favor of SAR or we wouldve been destroyed last night... i sense the end of brad miller in sacto... great guy, gonna hate to see him go, but defense and effort win championships, and he carries neither of them.
> 
> *oh and one more thing, **** barry*!


:clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

18 rebounds in a 6 game series.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Artestify! said:


> 18 rebounds in a 6 game series.



thats PATHETIC!!! trade his ***


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thing is i'm hesitant to give up a big man w/ perimeter and passing skills like Miller. I say in the offseason acquire or sign a shot-blocking/rebounding (Magloire?) center and make Brad the power forward.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> thing is i'm hesitant to give up a big man w/ perimeter and passing skills like Miller. I say in the offseason acquire or sign a shot-blocking/rebounding (Magloire?) center and make Brad the power forward.


 I didn't watch much Bucks basketball this year, but from what I have read is that Magloire was a bust in Milwaukee, slowing down the team, complaining, etc.

Not sure I would want that in Sac...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The Bucks were looking to run last season. Magloire did slow them down, but i think he could fit in Sacto because we've apparently abandoned the running game. Magloire at center would really improve our defense and rebounding. As for Miller, Adelman is out so this is an about-face for me. Trade him if you can, he's been just about rendered useless.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

XtaZ606 said:


> The Bucks were looking to run last season. Magloire did slow them down, but i think he could fit in Sacto because we've apparently abandoned the running game. Magloire at center would really improve our defense and rebounding. As for Miller, Adelman is out so this is an about-face for me. Trade him if you can, he's been just about rendered useless.


This is quite right. We are going to bring in another coach, who is most likely going to demand defense and rebounding from his bigmen like pretty much evey coach besides Adelman (and Don Nelson) so as much as I like Brad, I don't know what this means for his future here.


----------

